# Gurkha Genghis Khan Cigar Review - Phenomenal!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm no connoisseur, and can't post verbose reviews describing "hints of this" and "notes of that" flavors. All I know with a cigar is I like it or...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Genghis Khan Cigar Review - Phenomenal!


----------

